# Best Umbrella for Skiff



## manny2376 (Mar 15, 2007)

https://www.amazon.com/Sport-Brella-BRE01-XL-070-Parent-X-Large-Umbrella/dp/B01M9CHLXE

I put that in a rod holder attached to my yeti. Perfect sandbar umbrella for the price.


----------



## jonterr (Mar 24, 2013)

Str8-Six said:


> Looking for an umbrella when I take my wife and daughter out. Ideally I would like an umbrella that I could store in the under gunwale rod holder to keep out of the way. The more shade the better as I am really trying to avoid a Bimini Top on my skiff.... or even worse, a bay boat!


Man
I personally like my bay boat in EVERY way, except for the 10 extra inches of water it floats in!
It’s cool being able to stand on the very front of the boat and cast and not almost fall if somebody in the back decides to move around


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

https://rapidswitchsystems.com/boat-shade/


----------



## PG350 (Jan 19, 2012)

Just get a bimini. Very easy to remove when you want, only two small bolts on mine plus clips.


----------



## PG350 (Jan 19, 2012)

That carbon fiber shade system looks like a pain in the ass plus I bet it's a fortune.


----------



## PG350 (Jan 19, 2012)

Or?


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

I like hunting fish in shallow water too much to go to a bay boat just yet. My Hpx 18 is the perfect combination of TPS/Big water capability/Family friendly in my own biased opinion. I’ve been working on making it more family friendly while keeping it simple. Recently purchased this chair below, that I keep in front of the console for the wife and daughter. Off topic but highly recommended it.








My daughter loves using it in her play room as well.

I often fish off the back deck and like it to be clear if I’m not using shade. I removed my back rest for this reason.

I was thinking about something like this but not sure if it fits in the under gunwale rod holder.
https://hydrashade.com/8-square-boating-umbrella-kit-in-stock-now/


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

West marine had these on sale the other day. They have optional straps on the corners. Thinking about this instead of the bikini top I have.

https://www.westmarine.com/buy/taylor-made--anchor-shade-iii-white--14364129


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Zika said:


> https://rapidswitchsystems.com/boat-shade/


That would be the cats ass...IF it had only one pole.

The four poles would be a deal breaker for me.


----------



## jlindsley (Nov 24, 2015)

Agree with above on Bimini top being the easiest and most effective for shade. If you go the umbrella route make sure it is vented and bolts in rod holder somehow.
I haven’t put one on my skiff and I have had since both of my kids were born- now 4 and 2. 
They make a folding chair that has a shade top which I use for my son when he goes fishing with me and when we do island trips w skiff I just bring a shade tent for island. Wouldn’t be opposed to a Bimini but haven’t found the true need just yet.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

I use the cheapest Walmart type beach umbrella I can get because I've found that they corrode pretty bad after a season or so, no matter how much you take care of them. When one gets too bad, I toss and replace.


----------



## MSG (Jan 11, 2010)

no idea why people fight the idea of a Bimini - profoundly better than an umbrella - you can run with it up and still have shade. When mine was down it had zero effect on fishability as well. When you want to fish and be hard core - just leave it home.


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

my main beef with the bimini is the permanent mounting hardware that would jut out from the gunnels that I like to walk along from time to time


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

TidewateR said:


> my main beef with the bimini is the permanent mounting hardware that would jut out from the gunnels that I like to walk along from time to time


So just get the flush mount hardware.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Str8-Six said:


> I like hunting fish in shallow water too much to go to a bay boat just yet. My Hpx 18 is the perfect combination of TPS/Big water capability/Family friendly in my own biased opinion. I’ve been working on making it more family friendly while keeping it simple. Recently purchased this chair below, that I keep in front of the console for the wife and daughter. Off topic but highly recommended it.
> View attachment 109928
> 
> My daughter loves using it in her play room as well.
> ...


do u have a link or name for the chair?

thanks


----------



## Water Bound (Dec 12, 2018)

Not as large as the one you linked, but I grabbed this one last summer for running to the sand bars. Stows easily, and works well in the console mounted rod holders when the family or pup needs some shade. 


Sunphio Large Windproof Beach... https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07CRP6STL?ref=ppx_pop_mob_ap_share


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

firecat1981 said:


> So just get the flush mount hardware.


nah..even still it’s not truly flush & just not a fan of the hardware on the gunnels

Another vote here for Hydra shade


----------



## Action Johnson (Feb 4, 2016)

I have a hydrashade i take in the summers for when we stop for lunch or decide to set up on a sand bar. comes with a sand screw. I also got the seasucker so it suction cups to the bulkhead.


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

topnative2 said:


> do u have a link or name for the chair?
> 
> thanks


https://www.westmarine.com/buy/west-marine--go-anywhere-chair-with-arms--14979363?recordNum=8


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

Action Johnson said:


> I have a hydrashade i take in the summers for when we stop for lunch or decide to set up on a sand bar. comes with a sand screw. I also got the seasucker so it suction cups to the bulkhead.


That’s what I’m thinking. Does it fit in the under gunwale rod storage on your waterman?


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Str8-Six said:


> https://www.westmarine.com/buy/west-marine--go-anywhere-chair-with-arms--14979363?recordNum=8


appreciate it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Snakesurf (Jun 18, 2019)

Just put one of these in a rod holder then lay it on the deck or in the rod holders out of the way when not using. You could buy one every year for what you would pay for about a year and a half with a more expensive one.

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Super-Br...ortable-Canopy-Shelter-Umbrella-Blue/17056977

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Caribbea...ch-Umbrella-with-Case/167781736?selected=true


----------



## chesfisherman1 (Jan 19, 2014)

Don’t over think this one. Here a pic with me on my boat landing a drone.
The umbrella is very cheap but is worth mucho when the sun is beating you to death...Most beach umbrellas will work...


----------



## chesfisherman1 (Jan 19, 2014)




----------



## Finsleft258 (Oct 7, 2018)

Tucci seablade


----------



## junkin35 (Nov 20, 2011)

$39 ebay beach umbrella. Fits in an under gun rod holder or under the back deck. Extends about 6 feet total. Plus is that the pole is aluminum and the ribs are glass rods, so minimal corrosion. Just search "alum pole umbrella". Never leave without it if wife/kiddos are along.
Works so well I can even find a way to ignore the Tommy Bahama logo on it.


----------



## MSG (Jan 11, 2010)

the bottom line is - shade is nice.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Str8. Your right biminis dont belong on flats boats. But your friends at micrskiif have given you lots of options on brellas


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

Agreed. I think I’m going to get the hydra shade if I can confirm it fits under gunwale


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

Bought the hydra shade. It is a little smaller than I expected but it fits under gunwale. Time will tell on how I like it.


----------

